# Delivery driver's best friend?



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Vehicle emergency flashers when I park inappropriately,

or,

Ring door bells that could discourage not-delivered claims,

or,

The business card of a family friend or relative in law enforcement?

Or, something else?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It is called a dash cam and take a photo of every delivery


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Vehicle emergency flashers when I park inappropriately,
> 
> or,
> 
> ...


UberX....


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

All wrong answers.

The only correct answer is Gatorade bottles.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A food delivery legend from Avalon, NJ named @Dick Dasher is banned so he can’t answer directly. This “Maestro of delivery” taught @mch and @New2This that a delivery driver’s best friend is a pack of Trojans.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> A food delivery legend from Avalon, NJ named @Dick Dasher is banned so he can’t answer directly. This “Maestro of delivery” taught @mch and @New2This that a delivery driver’s best friend is a pack of Trojans.


RIP Dick😞


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> RIP Dick😞


He wasn't around for long.
Four posts?
Joined ten months ago and got PERMANTLY banned?

I got a feeling there's a story here.
Or, can it not be told ... ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> He wasn't around for long.
> Four posts?
> Joined ten months ago and got PERMANTLY banned?
> 
> ...


Dudes a freakin legend! I could tell you stories about his “fast food hunnies” but wouldn’t want to steal @mch ’s thunder.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Dudes a freakin legend! I could tell you stories about his “fast food hunnies” but wouldn’t want to steal @mch ’s thunder.


In FOUR posts?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> He wasn't around for long.
> Four posts?
> Joined ten months ago and got PERMANTLY banned?
> 
> ...


He taught me everything I know.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Vehicle emergency flashers when I park inappropriately,
> 
> or,
> 
> ...


The bag of food sitting there waiting for you in the restaurant where its supposed to be. 

The hungry stoner walking down their driveway to your car to grab their food.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> He taught me everything I know.


IN FOUR POSTS?

/


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I thought you were talking about some amazing new pee bottle


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Beans software for finding hard-to-find apartments, especially those that have no maps by the leasing office, are hard to see after dark, etc. Beans is fantastic! Don’t know what I’d do without it!

Normally it costs $999.95. I have negotiated free copies of the app for everyone on this site. How’s that for buying in bulk? 

Honorable Mention: Those sturdy heavy duty 6-cup carriers for orders with lots of drinks- available from Michael’s- the arts and crafts store. Cost: about $4 each.


----------

